# Google Wallet - Registration trouble :/



## xeus (May 18, 2013)

Does Google wallet accept -
ICICI platinum credit cards ? (Pre paid credit cards !?)
Entropay virtual credit cards ?
ANY ...ANY ! debit cards ?

I'm from India and have tried to use two different VISA debit cards from Axis bank...they don't seem to work.

Is there ANY other methods than actual credit cards that works ?
I'm 18 years old and hence unable to obtain a normal credit card...I'm looking for any other way to make the transaction.

Thank you,
Xeus.


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

Visiting *wallet.google.com made me clear that it accepts Visa debit cards. Have you visited this?


----------



## xeus (May 20, 2013)

I'm saying it's not accepting my VISA cards..which are fully functional.

See my other threads , I've written my whole problem.

I need to know whether the any of the above mentioned payment methods have worked for anyone or not ?


----------



## xeus (May 22, 2013)

Nobody has any clue ??
Seriously ?
This is not exactly a small problem ...


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2013)

Are bhai (Hey bro)...why not inquire with Google Wallet itself. They developed it and they would be the best person to clear your doubts. Just drop a mail to 'em with your doubts, I'm sure they would get back yo you.


----------



## xeus (May 22, 2013)

i tried asking google wallet...
all the help the've given me is tha
"it should work"

i emailed them for a month ...and they have no solution....
the problem is with indian banks...

i just need to know which payment method than credit card working...

i can get a prepaid credit card...
im18...

but will it work?


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2013)

EntroPay works with Google Play store.


----------



## xeus (May 23, 2013)

RCuber said:


> EntroPay works with Google Play store.



Sorry uhh...

Are you absolutely sure ?
I'd eventually want to create a merchant account, so the method I once found from google ....gives the earnings to entropay ...

Hence...
Are you absolutely sure ?


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2013)

AFAIK, Google Wallet does not support debit cards. I couldn't do anything till I got my Visa Credit Card from Citibank.


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2013)

xeus said:


> Sorry uhh...
> 
> Are you absolutely sure ?
> I'd eventually want to create a merchant account, so the method I once found from google ....gives the earnings to entropay ...
> ...



I am currently using EntroPay Card in Play Store. works fine. but I use it to only purchase apps, so cannot answer your other question.


----------



## xeus (May 24, 2013)

Okay...umm

Anybody else got anything ?


----------

